# Anyone willing/able to look at a Sage Dual Boiler for me?



## Sami (Apr 18, 2013)

Today I took a look at a Sage Dual boiler for someone. It had a leaky steam wand and they said it was overheating sometimes. The machine is just under two years old and has been used with tap water in a hard water area. I said I would run a de-scale for them. Part way through the descale process the electrics tripped. I noticed steam coming from the rear/top of the machine and water was leaking from underneath. At this point I decided to abort so drained the boilers and disconnected it. The owner has said that Sage will not help and I am reluctant to take the machine apart.

Would anyone be able to take a look for me?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Could be something as simple as scale damage to the PRV

Drop these guys a line http://coffeeclassicsdirect.co.uk


----------



## Sami (Apr 18, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Could be something as simple as scale damage to the PRV
> 
> Drop these guys a line http://coffeeclassicsdirect.co.uk


What's a PRV, just out of curiosity?


----------



## Sami (Apr 18, 2013)

@garydyke1 Just checked the link and can't find anything in terms of a repair service there. They defo do that kind of thing?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Sami said:


> @garydyke1 Just checked the link and can't find anything in terms of a repair service there. They defo do that kind of thing?


Yep. Just drop them a line


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Sami said:


> What's a PRV, just out of curiosity?


Pressure relief valve


----------



## Sami (Apr 18, 2013)

Cheers, will do!


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

There's probably just a scale blockage inside reducing water flow which would cause an overheat. Scale damage is not covered under warranty either. Its possible that if you can get the electrics back on then the scale may have been removed.


----------

